# Masterbuilt Customer Service...Excellent



## gotarace (Feb 21, 2011)

I purchased a Masterbuilt 30 in January, The first time i used the smoker no problem. The second round on the Mes it was much colder and when i went to fire the unit up..no lights.. no codes..nothing. I've seen people have had cold weather start up issues and tried the warm up of the inside of the unit ......nothing. So i took the control unit in the house, warmed it up and then reinstalled it ... the unit fired up.

I check the forum where i read people have had cold start up issues with their Mes and Darryl the MES tech man helped to take care of the problem. I sent Darryl a P.M. with my problem and he replied to me that day. He explained there was issues to be ironed out with the controller and as soon as the new controllers with the updated program arrived at Masterbuilt they would ship one out.  He also noted that they were on order from China and they may not show up for up to 2 months. Well today after moving our latest round of snow i come up to the door and there sits a new controller from Masterbuilt. Not 2 months later but a matter of 2 weeks. 

First off i have to give a BIG thank you to Darryl for taking care of my problem in such a quick and professional manner. We are blessed to have him here on our Forum. He went out of his way to make sure my problem was solved and his quick reply was a pleasent surprise. Second i would like to thank all the folks at Masterbuilt for backing their product no questions asked...this is hard to find these days. 

I will recommend Masterbuilt to my Friends and Family..they are a first class company.

Len


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for your thread. That is exactly why I purchased my new MES 30. The folks on this site told of the incredible service they had received from the manufacturer when they had problems.

So often, today, that does not happen. I guess that says, "the folks on this forum speak the truth".

Speaking the truth is a commodity that is also hard to come by. I love this forum and the folks who have made it what it is.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 21, 2011)

I have had the same problem, but have had my MES's for years so I assume they will not warranty old controllers out of warranty. What I have did is put a folded up bath towel over the controller to insulate it from the cold which works and figure if it needs more I could put a heating pad over it. I may just call to find out how much for the updated replacement controllers though... Glad to hear of your good luck with MES customer service!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2011)

That's one of the reasons so many folks get Masterbuilt smokers. Their customer service is excellent.


----------



## eddie martin jr (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a Masterbuilt Model 20072614 Electric Smoker with which I now (August 3rd) and have experienced the controller randomly turning itself off during cooking time or when checking the meat probe temperature. I have rechecked the necessary electrical connections made when assembling the smoker and found them still snapped together. I bought the smoker in late April and I've used it 5 times since here in the Dallas Texas area. The smoker is under a roofed deck area out of the weather and it is kept covered when not in use with the cover provided by Masterbuilt. How can I rectify this problem?


----------



## jtk07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Recently had an issue after 3 years with my gen 1 MES 30"

The controller and the screen started to separate and now unless you touch the screen and the numbers show back up.

I wrote them and told them about this issue and withing an email a new controller is on its way!


----------



## dave from mesa (Nov 21, 2014)

Had a diff problem with my MES40. Darryl sent me the parts to fix it and now it is up and running. Great customer service.

thanks Darryl.


----------

